# Life and the Death of a Pumpkin



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Go take a look at this short film!*
*Very cute and a good laugh!*

:jol::jol::jol::jol::jol:

 _*



*_​


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

that was cool, very creative..lol and makes me want to go carve a bunch of them..lol


----------



## lady_bee (Jul 2, 2006)

I shall never look at a pumpkin in the same way again.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was awesome! I don't think I stopped laughing!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

That was freakin' hilarious!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Sweet freedom!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good link Cheetahclub67.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

lol ****in halarious lol


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

OMG am I the only one that felt bad for the poor pumpkin???? I was so sad.... literally....


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

I agree my wife suggested we "show" this in the waiting area this year since its so twisted and have a few pumpkins around as well. I really liked it myself its just my kind of humor. Nope carving pumpkins will never again be the same will it. LOL


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

"Tiny Demons." What an accurate description of most of those TOT's that come in search of candy on All Hallows. :jol:  

It almost played off like one of those artsy-fartsy films produced by Beatniks in the early sixties. I kept half expecting to hear finger snapping during the closing credits.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Can't wait to liberate my pumpkins!


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

Heheh, glad you guys liked it.
Yeah its some funny stuff.


----------



## bodybagged (Jun 19, 2006)

I posted the link on a myspace bulletin, and got like fifty messages from non haunters. They all loved it!


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

interesting.................

0.o


----------

